# Badlands clutch



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Selling my badlands clutch pack. It's been an awesome pack but I got a new one and don't need 2. I got it last year and it's in great shape. Asking 225. Text 801-866-9597 if you're interested.


----------

